# Recable Tutorial??



## Pelotonjon

Can anyone point me to a good step-by-step tutorial on how to recable?  I've searched and seen older posts, but all the links are now dead.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Omark12

Was actually gonna think about making one when recabling for the first time myself. I recabled my Denon D2000, It was pretty straight forward and easy. you just gotta make the cable first (sleeve it and terminate it with a plug). Soldering to the drivers was easy but when I had to solder it to the plug? Now that was a be eye tee see eh-ch. I still haven't managed to solder it 100% correctly. I can use the headphones but when I wiggle the wire the left channel with stutter for a second. If someone could show how to solder a plug correctly that would be great
  
  Quote: 





pelotonjon said:


> Can anyone point me to a good step-by-step tutorial on how to recable?  I've searched and seen older posts, but all the links are now dead.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lurkumaural

If all the links are dead, perhaps I could photograph my next cable job.  I don't think I have one coming up soon though.  It's likely a few other members will have made cables by the time I get to one.
   
  Now that I think about it, I do have a cable job in the queue.  I'll try to get to it this week, but no guarantees.


----------



## scoopbb

that would be awesome. looking for the same. seems a little scattered to try to find a good starting point with a lot of terminology that seems to simply confuse me (im not the smartest guy around)


----------



## joelk2

this is a great idea, im compleely new to cable making and want to make some custom iem cables for shure's.
   
  i know where to get the 3.5mm jacks from and the shure connection but am confused a what happens at the y-split and how you go about doing all the sleeving etc and also how you work out which wires to solder where.
   
  any tutorials would be grately appriciated.


----------



## xbugx

A tutorial would be awesome, have some older earphones that could use some new cables but I have no idea where to start


----------



## e19650826

Here is a simple single entry recable tutorial that I found http://www.head-fi.org/t/172825/beyerdynamic-dt880-re-cable-guide-in-progress Dual entry is basicly the same. Actually, dual entry is easier since you don't have to deal with the extra cable that runs through the head band plus dual entry should be better, sound wise, since right and left signal travel the same distance in dual entry. (now.. if you want to make a single entry headphone into a dual entry headphone.. that is a completely different story.. precision drilling is a pain in the butt)
   
  Same applies to iem cables except on smaller scale.


----------



## TestSubject

http://www.head-fi.org/t/501633/wheres-the-cabling-interconnect-guide
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/243186/please-post-your-recable-guides-or-links-here
  http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/showfile.php?file=grado_prj.htm


----------

